# sick japanese maple



## sloth9669 (Jun 11, 2010)

The tree is very full but at the ends of some branches and along the top of the tree iam starting to see leaves turn white/red almost like they were dunked in clorox. its probably 5% of the leaves and will be cutting them off in hopes of helping. Any ideas what this may be. Its the main center tree in the front yard and is 10 feet tall....ill do anything to keep this tree around.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 11, 2010)

Strange description. Need some pictures. 
Skeletonization can sometimes make leaves look white from a distance. Check for Popillia japonica beetles.


----------



## paulamae (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah... we needs pictures for that...


----------

